# Another look at Big Beyond Belief



## chicken_hawk (Feb 9, 2016)

Bullshit, gimmick, sharlatan were all popular words when the second of Costa's books came out. He also recruited The Golden Eagle to endorse his manuals and add legitimacy but, it didn't work. The manual was scrutinized by everyone in the know and would still receive overwhelming criticism today. However, I am not everyone a decided to take another look as I am always in the lookout for old or new concepts to add to my training. By this point I suspect you want to know what I found this time around.

Before I do let me warn you of two things. One, I am not the last word in training, but am very well read (and not the crap put out by Kennedy and Weider, rather SuperTraining and the like) and programming is my passion. 2.Most bbers and powerlifters stopped learning a long time ago and have little interest in learning new things since they currently know it all. So, if this is you just hit the back button. If not, cool let's talk about BBB and how it was ahead of it's time.

First find, DUP or daily undulating periodization. He didn't call it that, but the entire program changes the rep scheme daily to hit the muscle with different intensities and improve recovery. Second score, overreaching. Overreaching,unlike over training is a good thing. Top strength coaches use it to accelerate the progress of their athletes. Third find, deloading. This concept is highly ovelooked by bbers but, powerlifter and proffesional athletes realize that deloading is as important as accumulation when it comes to supercompensation. And the last thing is high frequency training. HFT is the rage in Pling and has been in Olympic lifting for some time. It should be on every serious bbers watch list as well. When the norwegian pling team simply doubled their training frequency while cutting volume in half they nearly doubled their gains.

I don't know about you but I am intrigued and will continue to look this book over and am actually apply some if it's principles as it makes sense now some 20 years later.

Hawk
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Sully (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm a believer in those concepts. They've actually been well studied in a clinical setting. DUP and super compensation are very commonly used by several Olympic lifting teams I believe. I think Layne Norton is major proponent of those concepts as well.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Feb 9, 2016)

I haven't read that book, but am familiar with all of those principles. I agree, they are all sound and have value and a place in the right athlete's training program. Without knowing anything else that was  written about in the book, I am interested in why it received so much negativity and bashing. Is this because it flew in the face of the conventional "Weider wisdom"?  

Curious on your thoughts about this.


----------



## rangerjockey (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks C-Hawk, I like most of us, are here to learn, I will be the first to admit, I can always absorb more information. Good Lookin' out.


----------



## monstar845935 (Feb 9, 2016)

The Daily Undulating Periodization (DUP) Bible - JMax Fitness 
 A good read on dup


----------



## Sully (Feb 9, 2016)

101st Ranger said:


> I haven't read that book, but am familiar with all of those principles. I agree, they are all sound and have value and a place in the right athlete's training program. Without knowing anything else that was  written about in the book, I am interested in why it received so much negativity and bashing. Is this because it flew in the face of the conventional "Weider wisdom"?
> 
> Curious on your thoughts about this.



I think you're exactly right. Even before there were bro's, there was still bro science. Anything that contradicts the current paradigm is bound to be violently opposed, especially when there is no scientific testing to validate anyone's assertion. The world was once flat.


----------



## BigBob (Feb 9, 2016)

Its not flat? ;-)


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 10, 2016)

If you google searcg big beyond belief pdf the first option will be forums.steelfactor.ru its a safe download.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 10, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> I'm a believer in those concepts. They've actually been well studied in a clinical setting. DUP and super compensation are very commonly used by several Olympic lifting teams I believe. I think Layne Norton is major proponent of those concepts as well.



So, true and it's science. But, bbers would believe in magic and ferries as long as some pro says it.



101st Ranger said:


> I haven't read that book, but am familiar with all of those principles. I agree, they are all sound and have value and a place in the right athlete's training program. Without knowing anything else that was  written about in the book, I am interested in why it received so much negativity and bashing. Is this because it flew in the face of the conventional "Weider wisdom"?
> 
> Curious on your thoughts about this.



You nailed it and it would still get lambasted today. The main complaint is the frequency. It basically will start you at 2X week and crank it up to 4 to 6 with the volume being low however (12 total sets for the 4x week program). Tell a bodybuilder hitting each bodypart once that 4x is better and he will look at you cross eyed.



rangerjockey said:


> Thanks C-Hawk, I like most of us, are here to learn, I will be the first to admit, I can always absorb more information. Good Lookin' out.


Same here. Pasted link below.



monstar845935 said:


> The Daily Undulating Periodization (DUP) Bible - JMax Fitness
> A good read on dup


Read it and agree. DUP is the way to go and Costa wrote about it 15 years ago. Maybe people are just ripping him off lol

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 10, 2016)

BigBob said:


> Its not flat? ;-)



Sorry BB that went ober my head.

Hawk


----------



## Sully (Feb 10, 2016)

He's referencing my last sentence about the world once being known to be flat. And possibly the off topic section where Bobcat had been buying into the whole flat earth stupidity.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 10, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> He's referencing my last sentence about the world once being known to be flat. And possibly the off topic section where Bobcat had been buying into the whole flat earth stupidity.



Oh, Ok I remember that. 

Thanks Sully,

Hawk


----------



## AR-15 (Feb 26, 2016)

Lmao @ Hawk!!!! Ober your head???? He He He....AR....:lightbulb:


----------

